# Best brand for Anavar



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

I did run a search, but found no conclusive answers.

What is the best current brand for Anavar?

To my knowledge British Dragon Anavar mainly comes back as Winstrol...And Alpha Pharma Var is too expensive....I'm looking at Zydex and Renvex, are these good labs for Var at the moment?


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wasn't aware zydex still produce? I had their stuff and it was very good, I have some d hacks ready to go at the end of my course, seems to have good reviews on here,


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

A few online suppliers still have them...but if they have stopped producing then maybe those are fakes, will look into dhacks


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

DHacks


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> I did run a search, but found no conclusive answers.
> 
> What is the best current brand for Anavar?
> 
> To my knowledge British Dragon Anavar mainly comes back as Winstrol...And Alpha Pharma Var is too expensive....I'm looking at Zydex and Renvex, are these good labs for Var at the moment?


For me its

Sb labs Anavar

Alpha pharma anavar

Chem tech anavar

Isis 50mg white tablet version anavar.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hacks and triumph labs are well spoke of.


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

I'm seeing Zydex Anavar around alot on online suppliers...are these likely to be fakes as the lab has stopped production?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Zydex are a bag o ****e


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

A few lads I know have used Triumph and rate it highly


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

Renvex anavar just arrived, look gtg?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

I've used ISIS anavar and liked it, had a friend who used bioniche pharma and he said they were doing what they're meant to do


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> Renvex anavar just arrived, look gtg?
> View attachment 157422
> View attachment 157423
> View attachment 157424


White top is a bit weird, ordered five tubs of renvex orals and all have been orange tops but not strange for a lab to suddenly change packaging. Renvex are gtg, two samples sent to wedinos both came back as anavar.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Cambridge/D-hacks and looking forward to using sphinx on next cycle.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Renvex seemed underdosed after running dhacks.

dhacks for me. Any kinda oral i usually stick to dhacks, ais, etc. Everything is either spot on or overdosed and very fairly priced in my opinion. also not hard to get at all for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

On my first cycle using triumph labs, enjoying it so far!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Renvex is gtg @Rick89 is running them I think


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sb labs

Triumph

Apollo

All good


----------



## paris.anderson (Aug 3, 2014)

Rohm ten mg and alpha costly


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Dhacks, Sphinx or Alpha. Wouldnt trust any others.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Triumph var is great stuff. I've ran other labs var at 100mg a day with no problems. With triumph it was so much stronger, I couldn't run it for longer than 3 days at 100mg, banging headache and serious calf/lower back pumps.

50mg a day is perfect for me.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

100 mg Triumph a day no issues. Just as good as Rohm


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Cambridge Research

Zydex

*Hacks


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Thinking sb labs but it's only 10mg per tab?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

There's so many out there you dont know who you can trust or where is best to buy them from. Gonna have this problem in the new year when i come to buy some.

How do you know if they are fake or not?

Thanks


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dhacks, Renvex getting some good reviews, Dhacks more so than Renvex.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> I did run a search, but found no conclusive answers.
> 
> What is the best current brand for Anavar?
> 
> To my knowledge British Dragon Anavar mainly comes back as Winstrol...And Alpha Pharma Var is too expensive....I'm looking at Zydex and Renvex, are these good labs for Var at the moment?


Best on wednos tests

Alpha pharma

Sb labs

Dhacks

Chem tech


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Best on wednos tests
> 
> Alpha pharma
> 
> ...


Went for Renvex.......been on 100mg for about a week, and lower back, shin and forearm pumps are pretty strong.....taking 5g of taurine aday too.

First time taking anavar, so am not the best judge, but surely these pumps are a good sign it's legit?


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I would say so mate.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> Went for Renvex.......been on 100mg for about a week, and lower back, shin and forearm pumps are pretty strong.....taking 5g of taurine aday too.
> 
> First time taking anavar, so am not the best judge, but surely these pumps are a good sign it's legit?


Pumps are not a sign of anavar.


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Geneza Pharmaceuticals


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigKid said:


> I've used ISIS anavar and liked it, had a friend who used bioniche pharma and he said they were doing what they're meant to do


You liked your winny? Lol. Just buy the winny next time mate its cheaper.


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Pumps are not a sign of anavar.


I was under the impression that one of main effects of anavar was increased vascularity ( obvioisly mainly dependant on bf ) and pumps?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd never ran Anavar before and used DHacks at 100mg pd for 8 weeks. Very impressive, looked better and better each week. Vascularity towards the end was crazy,

would use again.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You liked your winny? Lol. Just buy the winny next time mate its cheaper.


My source is a bit more than your reliable dealer at the gym so


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> Renvex anavar just arrived, look gtg?
> View attachment 157422
> View attachment 157423
> View attachment 157424


Pictures will never tell you if their gtg only lab test can, and i tell you know in this day and age you will find it hard to get good anavar of any lab


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> I'd never ran Anavar before and used DHacks at 100mg pd for 8 weeks. Very impressive, looked better and better each week. Vascularity towards the end was crazy,
> 
> would use again.


Same here mate.

I ran it for the last 8 weeks of my course and I ferking love the stuff.

Vascularity was mad.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pharma Com, Theyre pricey, but for a reason.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I recently used Triumph at 100mg a day, had to knock it down to 50mg a day. Very good stuff.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Best on wednos tests
> 
> Alpha pharma
> 
> ...


What brands do the 10mg tabs?  x


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What brands do the 10mg tabs?  x


Out of that list I know d-hacks do


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

Cambridge Research is good. Currently using it now (80-100mg a day, I have 50mg tablet tubs and 10mg tablet tubs). Getting some good lean gains!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ryda said:


> Out of that list I know d-hacks do


I cant seem to find any so looks like it will have to be Cambridge


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I cant seem to find any so looks like it will have to be Cambridge


lol not looking hard enough


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ryda said:


> lol not looking hard enough


 :confused1:

Ive typed in what im looking for and it brings all manner of crap up lol Ive been stung before by paying money direct into someones account for stuff and they didnt arrive so im wary of sites that only allow you to pay that way. You cant tell which sites are legit or not tho can you?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Ive typed in what im looking for and it brings all manner of crap up lol Ive been stung before by paying money direct into someones account for stuff and they didnt arrive so im wary of sites that only allow you to pay that way. You cant tell which sites are legit or not tho can you?


Yeh you can just review the sites it's easy enough, I've only been stung once but got a refund


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigKid said:


> My source is a bit more than your reliable dealer at the gym so


Isis var is winstrol mate don't matter who the dealer is lol.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Isis var is winstrol mate don't matter who the dealer is lol.


You're saying all isis anavar ever is winstrol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

used both Baltic and Infiniti this year and both are very good


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

BigKid said:


> You're saying all isis anavar ever is winstrol?


that would be impossible to know


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> that would be impossible to know


This is what I'm getting at, the source that I get it off supplies people at the national and professional level, so I doubt he's dishing out anavar as winstrol lmao


----------



## FoxyQuik (May 11, 2014)

Pumps have been really insane so far, so have been thinking my var is spot on! But today, typing at my desk is absolutely killing my fingers and wrist joints, is this a sign of winny? Haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigKid said:


> You're saying all isis anavar ever is winstrol?


Yes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> that would be impossible to know


Ok well all the isis var that's been lab tested has been winstrol. That's good enough for me to never want to use it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigKid said:


> This is what I'm getting at, the source that I get it off supplies people at the national and professional level, so I doubt he's dishing out anavar as winstrol lmao


Like I said it doesn't matter what dealer you get it from, if it's isis then it's winstrol. Fact. I should know because I had the isis anavar sent to wedinos who tested it as winstrol and so did many other people alot of which are on this forum, a load of their injectables came back as not what they were meant to be also.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Triumph is spot on


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Triumph is spot on


X2. On 7th week of a first 100mg ed cycle and recently bumped the dose up to 150mg for last 1.5 weeks and the difference is pretty crazy, was actually considering bumping upto 200mg for final 2 weeks but back pumps brutalised me during leg session earlier, think I'll stay at 150 lol


----------



## Petena (Nov 13, 2013)

Alpha pharma helped me cutting while increased strenght on low calorie diet. Got back pumps at low dosage

Heard good things about unigen life sciences i will try soon and report back.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Dhacks and Triumph both great.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Used rohm var last year, my favourite compound so far, I ran it for 6 or 8 weeks (cant remember now) and loved it, then switched to winny for final 4weeks, defintly noticed a difference so am pretty sure the rohm var is good to go. Got some d hacks here now to try as seen some good comments about it


----------



## Weddy13 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have these anavar they legit 50mg white tabs

https://imageshack.com/i/kpB68nrjj

https://imageshack.com/i/pa4yBOYrj


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

alpha pharma var very very good indeed

running a low dose 40 mg per day x4 10mg tabs 2 morning two night

sh1t is strong compared to the 100mg per day i was using from another brand

expensive but you pay for quality!!

m&s vs lidl eh

would defo recom!!!


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I seem to be getting really sore knee joints from my DHacks lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sim0x said:


> I seem to be getting really sore knee joints from my DHacks lol


Sore joints isn't an uncommon side of anavar. It's not just winny that does it


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh that's good news! I thought I may have bought one of mislabeled tubs lol


----------



## Islam (Sep 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There's so many out there you dont know who you can trust or where is best to buy them from. Gonna have this problem in the new year when i come to buy some.
> 
> How do you know if they are fake or not?
> 
> Thanks


Please let me know if you could find a legit source or website because i have the same issue


----------



## wardog (Sep 27, 2014)

i ran isis anavar 50mg tablets for 10 weeks,got some gains off it and strength went up but never got the tablets tested.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

d-hacks as a good mate is using them at the min at 50mg a day and getting very good results , also sb labs if you can get hold of it , iv just bought 7 tubs for next yrs cycle


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

D-Hacks are decent at the min. Have some good reviews. Xx


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

The prob is getting legit anavar.....on the testing site a lot of hacks and other brands labled as var was actually Winny.

Compounds in var are expensive, so avoid the cheap stuff as it will.more than likely be Winny


----------



## wardog (Sep 27, 2014)

i seen d hacks alot has anyone got them tested?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FoxyQuik said:


> I did run a search, but found no conclusive answers.
> 
> What is the best current brand for Anavar?
> 
> To my knowledge British Dragon Anavar mainly comes back as Winstrol...And Alpha Pharma Var is too expensive....I'm looking at Zydex and Renvex, are these good labs for Var at the moment?


For me its

Sb labs Oxandrolone

Baltic Oxandrolone

Chem tech Anavar

Dhacks Anavar


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> For me its
> 
> Sb labs Oxandrolone
> 
> ...


Have you used the chem tech Anavar yourself as I can get it cheaper then a lot of labs winny and was a bit dubious.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sb labs

triumph

guerilla

apollo


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

brown bear said:


> Have you used the chem tech Anavar yourself as I can get it cheaper then a lot of labs winny and was a bit dubious.


Yes mate i wouldnt promote a lab i havent used.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

iv used zion labs there were good


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> The prob is getting legit anavar.....on the testing site a lot of hacks and other brands labled as var was actually Winny.
> 
> Compounds in var are expensive, so avoid the cheap stuff as it will.more than likely be Winny


ha ha ha not even 1! d-hacks var was nothing other than var!! none! at all came back as winny so what the hell you talking crap for. loads people sent in diff batches of d-hacks var all! came back as var!

just coz the winny and dbol was mixed up at start of year people assume they all get mixed up. well just the dumb ass's think that anyway!


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> Yes mate i wouldnt promote a lab i havent used.


Wasn't implying that!! Noticed you mentioned a few of your pals wa on it, and i read earlier what you had run already from this lab and no mention of anavar. Just wanted some genuine feedback as i have a choice of chem tech and dhacks buddy.

Cheers


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

brown bear said:


> Wasn't implying that!! Noticed you mentioned a few of your pals wa on it, and i read earlier what you had run already from this lab and no mention of anavar. Just wanted some genuine feedback as i have a choice of chem tech and dhacks buddy.
> 
> Cheers


Both are good mate, mrs is currently on 30mg dhacks Anavar.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> ha ha ha not even 1! d-hacks var was nothing other than var!! none! at all came back as winny so what the hell you talking crap for. loads people sent in diff batches of d-hacks var all! came back as var!
> 
> just coz the winny and dbol was mixed up at start of year people assume they all get mixed up. well just the dumb ass's think that anyway!


Haha man you are seriously deluded..everyone with the IQ higher than a fish knows that var is faked probably more than any other oral compound, because of how expensive it is to make. Obviously there is legit var but the vast majority of legit var isn't cheap. Plus i said "and other brands" not just hacks, my main argument was nothing to do with hacks, but that there's a massive amount of fake var about...

As you can see here where almost every other result is Winny... http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search/page:2

Anyway, I'll leave the talking crap to you, seems to come natural


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

He is chief whip mate thats all lol. He means no harm 



Fishheadsoup said:


> Haha man you are seriously deluded..everyone with the IQ higher than a fish knows that var is faked probably more than any other oral compound, because of how expensive it is to make. Obviously there is legit var but the vast majority of legit var isn't cheap. Plus i said "and other brands" not just hacks, my main argument was nothing to do with hacks, but that there's a massive amount of fake var about...
> 
> As you can see here where almost every other result is Winny... http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search/page:2
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave the talking crap to you, seems to come natural


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Haha man you are seriously deluded..everyone with the IQ higher than a fish knows that var is faked probably more than any other oral compound, because of how expensive it is to make. Obviously there is legit var but the vast majority of legit var isn't cheap. Plus i said "and other brands" not just hacks, my main argument was nothing to do with hacks, but that there's a massive amount of fake var about...
> 
> As you can see here where almost every other result is Winny... http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search/page:2
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave the talking crap to you, seems to come natural


yeah mate i no most others was winny and not var. but you stated including hacks var. hence why i jumped on it as i knew all hacks var came back as var! every time! i sent in a tab as well.

so just letting you no you got that info wrong bud. you prob didn't mean to say it as you did so correcting it thats all


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers I am new here being im from usa, I would like to do a anavar only cycle and I have been researching the crap out of which ugl has the best anavar and I keep coming up with d-hacks. after lurking here on this forum for a couple weeks now im ready to pull the trigger on dhacks.. can you help me find legit dhacks? thanks man


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> He is chief whip mate thats all lol. He means no harm


IGotTekkers I am new here being im from usa, I would like to do a anavar only cycle and I have been researching the crap out of which ugl has the best anavar and I keep coming up with d-hacks. after lurking here on this forum for a couple weeks now im ready to pull the trigger on dhacks.. can you help me find legit dhacks? thanks man


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

suffolkbull said:


> IGotTekkers I am new here being im from usa, I would like to do a anavar only cycle and I have been researching the crap out of which ugl has the best anavar and I keep coming up with d-hacks. after lurking here on this forum for a couple weeks now im ready to pull the trigger on dhacks.. can you help me find legit dhacks? thanks man


You need to read the forum rules mate.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

suffolkbull said:


> IGotTekkers I am new here being im from usa, I would like to do a anavar only cycle and I have been researching the crap out of which ugl has the best anavar and I keep coming up with d-hacks. after lurking here on this forum for a couple weeks now im ready to pull the trigger on dhacks.. can you help me find legit dhacks? thanks man


You can talk about brands mate such as D-Hacks, British Dragon etc but you cant ask for sources or discuss price, its against the rules dude 

If you take a goooood look on the interweb you should be able to find a some  You can ask on here if things are legit etc, showing pics and ask about what people would recommend.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

suffolkbull said:


> IGotTekkers I am new here being im from usa, I would like to do a anavar only cycle and I have been researching the crap out of which ugl has the best anavar and I keep coming up with d-hacks. after lurking here on this forum for a couple weeks now im ready to pull the trigger on dhacks.. can you help me find legit dhacks? thanks man


As above its against the rules to give sources but as far as I'm aware there arnt any scam sites advertising hacks so pend some time in Google and im sure you'll find your way to a source


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

fellas im sooooo sorry, I now know the rules. wont ever happen again. can you tell me what interweb is>? im from usa thanks


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> As above its against the rules to give sources but as far as I'm aware there arnt any scam sites advertising hacks so pend some time in Google and im sure you'll find your way to a source


thanks igottekkers


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Im using renvex right now. Massive strength gains after a few days.


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> As above its against the rules to give sources but as far as I'm aware there arnt any scam sites advertising hacks so pend some time in Google and im sure you'll find your way to a source


the problem is finding one that ships to usa


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> sb labs
> 
> triumph
> 
> ...


guerrilla is crap according to most people that have used it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> guerrilla is crap according to most people that have used it


every lab has it`s haters .


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

By far sphinx pharma var is the best iv used so far,,i combined it with tp-100/tren-a.had amazing results,and there oils are spot on too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

suffolkbull said:


> the problem is finding one that ships to usa


You'll find most will mate.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Ive used Infiniti and got good gains in strength and veins just from 50mg day !!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> guerrilla is crap according to most people that have used it


Who's said that? I know quite a few that have used it and said it's very good, specially their tren


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who's said that? I know quite a few that have used it and said it's very good, specially their tren


You want names and address's ? Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> You want names and address's ? Lol


Any indication that gymspaz actually knows most of the people that have used guerrilla will do.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who's said that? I know quite a few that have used it and said it's very good, specially their tren


Who said it ? Well Jimmy and Dave down the gym for starters, they're my mates so wouldn't have thought they would lie tbh. For that reason I would avoid


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Any indication that gymspaz actually knows most of the people that have used guerrilla will do.


Do you know everyone who's used it then ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> Who said it ? Well Jimmy and Dave down the gym for starters, they're my mates so wouldn't have thought they would lie tbh. For that reason I would avoid


that`s utter bollocks , you don`t even go to a gym .


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> that`s utter bollocks , you don`t even go to a gym .


 :lol: ok mr strong


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> :lol: ok mr strong


jimmy and dave told me ...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Who said it ? Well Jimmy and Dave down the gym for starters, they're my mates so wouldn't have thought they would lie tbh. For that reason I would avoid


 :lol:


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> jimmy and dave told me ...


Look mate, don't shoot the messenger. I'm only letting people know what I know


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Do you know everyone who's used it then ?


Haha not at all I know of about 8 that have. But Jimmy and Dave might not know what good gear is if it bit them in the bum. For example boxer on here, he's not new to gear, he's got a pretty decent physique, serious about training, but says he got nothing from a load of dhacks teat prop, yet in the same thread another claimed it was awesome, and many others also claiming the same. Now, is boxer lying, or is hacks prop ****? Or was it just wile running it he didn't have his **** up to scratch? You cant write off a whole lab and publicly call it crap according to most, just because 2 of your mates said so. That's all im saying bud.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha not at all I know of about 8 that have. But Jimmy and Dave might not know what good gear is if it bit them in the bum. For example boxer on here, he's not new to gear, he's got a pretty decent physique, serious about training, but says he got nothing from a load of dhacks teat prop, yet in the same thread another claimed it was awesome, and many others also claiming the same. Now, is boxer lying, or is hacks prop ****? Or was it just wile running it he didn't have his **** up to scratch? You can write off a whole lab and publicly call it crap according to most, just because 2 of your mates said so. That's all im saying bud.


I see your point, I'm only repeating what I got told


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> Look mate, don't shoot the messenger. I'm only letting people know what I know


slow down mate im not gonna shoot you over something you said on the internet ..........


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> slow down mate im not gonna shoot you over something you said on the internet ..........


IF someone said the same about dhacks then you'd probably think yeah, they've got it wrong, but these 2 bit labs are 10 a penny nowa days so we need to be careful. That's all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> IF someone said the same about dhacks then you'd probably think yeah, they've got it wrong, but these 2 bit labs are 10 a penny nowa days so we need to be careful. That's all


making things up isnt isnt being careful , you could have linked to a forum backing up your claim but instead you said jimmy and dave , you must be watching hollyoaks :lol:

reason i didnt list dhacks in my original list is simple , lots of bad reviews on them from being painful , big swellings , stuff doing nothing then you have that "mix up" with wedinos :lol:


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> making things up isnt isnt being careful , you could have linked to a forum backing up your claim but instead you said jimmy and dave , you must be watching hollyoaks :lol:
> 
> reason i didnt list dhacks in my original list is simple , lots of bad reviews on them from being painful , big swellings , stuff doing nothing then you have that "mix up" with wedinos :lol:


believe what you like, it makes no odds to me, but I know I'll be avoiding this lab for sure.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> IF someone said the same about dhacks then you'd probably think yeah, they've got it wrong, but these 2 bit labs are 10 a penny nowa days so we need to be careful. That's all


I get where your coming from mate !

Id never heard of triumph before this place and have only just heard of this gorilla labs now lmao.

Heard lots about d hacks and never heard a bad review really


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

#powerful said:


> I get where your coming from mate !
> 
> Id never heard of triumph before this place and have only just heard of this gorilla labs now lmao.
> 
> Heard lots about d hacks and never heard a bad review really


That's it mate, too many of these little sh1t labs popping up all over than they're gone in a few months. Just in it for a quick bit of cash and don't give a fcuk about the end user


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> That's it mate, too many of these little sh1t labs popping up all over than they're gone in a few months. Just in it for a quick bit of cash and don't give a fcuk about the end user


It was obvious before but i just googled triumph labs and clicked images and it all became clear lmao :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> It was obvious before but i just googled triumph labs and clicked images and it all became clear lmao :lol:


Shock horror I admit to using them not just on here but on facebook and youtube aswell! And seeing as my Internet content is alot more prominent than most people's you'll find me on Google top rankings.

Type dianabol into Google videos and see who dominates 1st page. Yeah you like that don't ya 

You'll also find me in almost every apollo, sphinx and rohm thread, i guess they are other **** little labs im affiliated too aswell huh. Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shock horror I admit to using them not just on here but on facebook and youtube aswell! And seeing as my Internet content is alot more prominent than most people's you'll find me on Google top rankings.
> 
> Type dianabol into Google videos and see who dominates 1st page. Yeah you like that don't ya


he`s not so #powerful now :lol:


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shock horror I admit to using them not just on here but on facebook and youtube aswell! And seeing as my Internet content is alot more prominent than most people's you'll find me on Google top rankings.
> 
> Type dianabol into Google videos and see who dominates 1st page. *Yeah you like that don't ya *
> 
> You'll also find me in almost every apollo, sphinx and rohm thread, i guess they are other **** little labs im affiliated too aswell huh. Lol


I do actually mate you have kept me entertained for a while by telling me to do that lmao...


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> he`s not so #powerful now :lol:


Makes 2 of us MR STRONG :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

#powerful said:


> I do actually mate you have kept me entertained for a while by telling me to do that lmao...
> 
> View attachment 159595


tbf tekkers starting point is better than your current condition except for his bieber barnet :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

#powerful said:


> Makes 2 of us MR STRONG :lol:


im still strong as fcuk as long as it dont involve a chin up or a back exercise :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> I do actually mate you have kept me entertained for a while by telling me to do that lmao...
> 
> View attachment 159595


Haha I'm glad you are so easily entertained by American child trolls from the misc. May I introduce you to www.twitter.com you'll be in your element.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf tekkers starting point is better than your current condition except for his bieber barnet :lol:


are you resorting to childish insults on people's physique :lol: that's really sad mate. May we see your current condition for comparison ?


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf tekkers starting point is better than your current condition except for his bieber barnet :lol:


How can you say that when you dont know my current condition ?!

I'll have you know i do tae bo 3 times a week as well as body pump and a disco boxing class so im in good nick as well as having strong cardio !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> are you resorting to childish insults on people's physique :lol: that's really sad mate. May we see your current condition for comparison ?


No, he was simply stating #powerful a simple fact. There was no insult as far as I can see lol


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> im still strong as fcuk *as long as it dont involve a chin up* or a back exercise :lol:


Powerful logic lmao


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> are you resorting to childish insults on people's physique :lol: that's really sad mate. May we see your current condition for comparison ?


no not at all , it was a factual statement 

of course you can see my current condition , just pop over to the gym and see for yourself


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha I'm glad you are so easily entertained by American child trolls from the misc. May I introduce you to www.twitter.com you'll be in your element.


I aint got time for social media im not a 14yr old girl making hair curling tutorials for youtube lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> How can you say that when you dont know my current condition ?!
> 
> I'll have you know i do tae bo 3 times a week as well as *body pump* and a* disco boxing class* so im in good nick as well as having strong cardio !




:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> I aint got time for social media im not a 14yr old girl making hair curling tutorials for youtube lol


But you have time to make little picture collages of my fan club haha. Ah man I love the dedication some of you lot on here have for me. It's touching.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> no not at all , it was a factual statement
> 
> of course you can see my current condition , just pop over to the gym and see for yourself


Rugby is a bit far for me or I'd take you up on that offer


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 159596
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ffs mate can you at least edit my face out please

In return i'll let you know that you spelt militia wrong


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#powerful said:


> Ffs mate can you at least edit my face out please
> 
> In return i'll let you know that you spelt militia wrong


Ffs android can predict my sentence but not spellcheck!!!


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ffs android can predict my sentence but not spellcheck!!!


Id fire whoever is in charge of doing your typing mate !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> Rugby is a bit far for me or I'd take you up on that offer


where abouts do you live ?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> where abouts do you live ?


Not far from lincoln


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymspaz said:


> Not far from lincoln


pop in in your ever in the area , maybe on your way to bodypower .


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot fellas, I just got scammed trying to get dhacks var! im out 300 bucks!! I don't care about the rules kick me out! am soo mad that none of you could help me find someone legit with dhacks var!


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

suffolkbull said:


> Thanks a lot fellas, I just got scammed trying to get dhacks var! im out 300 bucks!! I don't care about the rules kick me out! am soo mad that none of you could help me find someone legit with dhacks var!


$300? How much were you buying lol? Google is your friend... try looking for site reviews first, that should put your mind at ease before buying if you have no local supply.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

suffolkbull said:


> Thanks a lot fellas, I just got scammed trying to get dhacks var! im out 300 bucks!! I don't care about the rules kick me out! am soo mad that none of you could help me find someone legit with dhacks var!


there are no 'legit' sites selling var, its a prescription medication steroid , do some research and stop being mad at other people for your own stupidity.

*you can start your research by maybe posting and asking on U.S sites if you are in the U.S yourself.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Sure your stuff wasn't seized ?


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

aqualung said:


> there are no 'legit' sites selling var, its a prescription medication steroid , do some research and stop being mad at other people for your own stupidity.
> 
> *you can start your research by maybe posting and asking on U.S sites if you are in the U.S yourself.


don't you mean there are no sites selling legit hg anavar? trust me I could get my hands on real usher-smith 10 mg var the problem is it cost around 1250 bucks for a 10-12 week cycle and there is no way in hell im paying that when the feedback and test reports have came back great with dhacks and is less then a 1/4 the price! I always do my homework always I just got burned this time and am very mad about it! I guess there s a first for everything


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So we can get banned? Lol. If you had waited till 50 posts you may have been in with a chance :lol:


wish I would have known about the 50 posts :-( thanks tekkers I know you would have helped me had I got the 50


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

suffolkbull said:


> don't you mean there are no sites selling legit hg anavar? trust me I could get my hands on real usher-smith 10 mg var the problem is it cost around 1250 bucks for a 10-12 week cycle and there is no way in hell im paying that when the feedback and test reports have came back great with dhacks and is less then a 1/4 the price! I always do my homework always I just got burned this time and am very mad about it! I guess there s a first for everything


anavar is a prescription medication , without a script the sale of which is illegal in the UK so no one can 'give' you a source here in the open forums.

if you can make 50 posts without blowing up so people can pm you you may get some 'help' with your problem 

remember when trying a new source to always buy small first off to make sure its legit.

... and yes , the anavar in question is great stuff.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

suffolkbull said:


> wish I would have known about the 50 posts :-( thanks tekkers I know you would have helped me had I got the 50


That's still against the rules mate haha, I'm sure somebody on here however would risk their account, but iv got over 10k posts im like top level on the pinball machine :lol:


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

aqualung said:


> anavar is a prescription medication , without a script the sale of which is illegal in the UK so no one can 'give' you a source here in the open forums.
> 
> if you can make 50 posts without blowing up so people can pm you you may get some 'help' with your problem
> 
> ...


Thank You for the feedback. I was just mad and went on a wrant with my post from the other day. I was more mad at myself for trying that dude out on facebook when I know better then that. The guy had pictures of all his gear and he had so much dhacks with his name next to it all. He said he would be sending it out today but I don't believe him. I only ordered1 bottle of 50 mg and 1 bottle of 10 mg so I guess we will see. I already chalked it up as a loss so if it does come ill be a surprised happy camper. Am I allowed to post a picture of this guys gear so you can tell me if the dhacks bottles look legit or not? Thanks fellas and Im very sorry for going on a stupid rant the other day. Please forgive me


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

fellas, can someone tell me what the 10 mg dhacks var looks like color shape etc and also the 50mg? I believe the 50mg is an octagon and white but I don't know twhat the 10mg one looks like.. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like I said it doesn't matter what dealer you get it from, if it's isis then it's winstrol. Fact. I should know because I had the isis anavar sent to wedinos who tested it as winstrol and so did many other people alot of which are on this forum, a load of their injectables came back as not what they were meant to be also.


Had me thoughts isis Wernt all it was cracked up to be I swear there tren was packed with test by the water retention i was getting


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Had me thoughts isis Wernt all it was cracked up to be I swear there tren was packed with test by the water retention i was getting


Probably was mate i wouldnt **** on their gear if it was on fire. The fact that they share their name with a terrorist organisation says it all really :whistling:


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Probably was mate i wouldnt **** on their gear if it was on fire. The fact that they share their name with a terrorist organisation says it all really :whistling:


hahahahahaha that's funny!!! isis = terrorists


----------



## littlejames (Oct 11, 2014)

d-hacks seems to be a clear winner here. If only I could find some


----------



## daninaufrago (Dec 4, 2012)

I think that the best brand for anavar are triumph labs and d-hacks


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Probably was mate i wouldnt **** on their gear if it was on fire. The fact that they share their name with a terrorist organisation says it all really :whistling:


How unfortunate for them to have a terrorist group aiming to conquer the world to come out and use the same name lol.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Only ever used the old prochem and d-hacks, both did the job


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> How unfortunate for them to have a terrorist group aiming to conquer the world to come out and use the same name lol.


It would be acceptable if they didn't make dog **** gear lol


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Did someone test Noble Anavar 50??? I heard thats it is very goog...


----------



## jrex44 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi there - do any of you big guys know if these are legit? (Anavar 50 from ISIS)


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Wildcat - Great (but expensive)

Rohm - Not great

Neuro Pharma - Great

D Hacks - Great


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I've heard good things about Wildcat, but ISIS... I'd be scared incase it was a mind control drug that made me want to join up and cut people's heads off lol


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone used AP var?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Isis are good, dont rate there dbol but there anavar is good


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Isis are good, dont rate there dbol but there anavar is good


You mean their winstrol was good lol. Tested many times, all winny. Just buy winny next time it's cheaper


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You mean their winstrol was good lol. Tested many times, all winny. Just buy winny next time it's cheaper


WHAAAAAAT!!!!! are you sure its deffo winny? Because if it is im overdoseing it haha


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

armor king said:


> WHAAAAAAT!!!!! are you sure its deffo winny? Because if it is im overdoseing it haha


It's winny, but you aren't overdosing it.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

If im takeing 150mg of this so called anavar with 50mg of actuall winny i am lol. Deffo rate it though


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

armor king said:


> If im takeing 150mg of this so called anavar with 50mg of actuall winny i am lol. Deffo rate it though


I suppose the one good thing to take from this is you have found you react really well to Winstrol.... One of the cheaper orals out there.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I suppose the one good thing to take from this is you have found you react really well to Winstrol.... One of the cheaper orals out there.


Thats true. Iv used anadrol before and prefer winstrol to it. Its given me really veiny legs and calfs which i find dead weird because im not a veiny person at all


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

armor king said:


> Thats true. Iv used anadrol before and prefer winstrol to it. Its given me really veiny legs and calfs which i find dead weird because im not a veiny person at all


Seriously that's a good result then in my opinion! Did you get any dry joints etc? I am interested in trying winstrol myself but it gets a bad rep on here, though I know some people who swear by it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> WHAAAAAAT!!!!! are you sure its deffo winny? Because if it is im overdoseing it haha


Absolutely mate isis 'var' has been tested as winny many times.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Seriously that's a good result then in my opinion! Did you get any dry joints etc? I am interested in trying winstrol myself but it gets a bad rep on here, though I know some people who swear by it.


My joints dont feel dry but i was hopping the other day because of my joints in one of my legs were killin me dont know whever it had anything to do with winstrol or that i was way stronger on squats the day before so much stronger though that i was being cocky and ended up doing them with really bad form. My leg feels fine now though. I feel like i just cant get fat using it, im eating everything in site and not puttin fat on. I bet it will all pile on when im of it


----------



## biguns (Aug 18, 2014)

chem-tech, sphinx and dhacks var iv heard all good rewiews on at my local gym.


----------



## stevenjeromson (Oct 28, 2014)

I am getting anavar at some point this year, can anyone tell me from experience that an anavar only cycle will work? looking to get my BF% down from 16 to 10. cheers


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

suffolkbull said:


> Thanks a lot fellas, I just got scammed trying to get dhacks var! im out 300 bucks!! I don't care about the rules kick me out! am soo mad that none of you could help me find someone legit with dhacks var!


As it turns out, I didn't get robbed and I cant believe it!!! the stuff came in the mail yesterday!!!! so amped to try out this dhacks var.. I will be putting it through one of my oxandrolone labmax tests first!!! Cant wait to see the results even though I know it came back as pure on wedinos. Can never be too sure now can we?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

suffolkbull said:


> As it turns out, I didn't get robbed and I cant believe it!!! the stuff came in the mail yesterday!!!! so amped to try out this dhacks var.. I will be putting it through one of my oxandrolone labmax tests first!!! Cant wait to see the results even though I know it came back as pure on wedinos. Can never be too sure now can we?


How on earth did you think you got scammed?!?!


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How on earth did you think you got scammed?!?!


because it was someone I found through google.. He sells thru his facebook page.... I could not find a single review about him, and after he collected my money, I didn't hear from him for a week, he didn't reply to any of my messages, then one day he messaged me with a tracking number that I thought was bunk.. Then it arrived. I chalked it up as a loss and was very happy that it came. Im still shocked actually.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

not read the thread but there was a massive hype around D hacks Var in the summer, I went through quite a bit and didnt rate it to be honest, would rather have done 100mg Winny


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

only used apollo and triumph var recently both good stuff


----------



## Poolek (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought something like this from my body nutrition market

View attachment 162851


What do you guys think ? Girl over there said it's legit, but I'm not sure. I just started my cycle so I will keep you guys updated. Peace


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

suffolkbull said:


> As it turns out, I didn't get robbed and I cant believe it!!! the stuff came in the mail yesterday!!!! so amped to try out this dhacks var.. I will be putting it through one of my oxandrolone labmax tests first!!! Cant wait to see the results even though I know it came back as pure on wedinos. Can never be too sure now can we?


So how did it test?


----------



## drew84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi new to this site. Is it worth taking anavar for losing weight and gaining muscle. Totally new to this. A friend of a freind was over weight started taking these training and eating clean it's worked wonders for him like and I'm in similar shape. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

drew84 said:


> Hi new to this site. Is it worth taking anavar for losing weight and gaining muscle. Totally new to this. A friend of a freind was over weight started taking these training and eating clean it's worked wonders for him like and I'm in similar shape. Thanks guys.


Training and eating clean can work wonders for most people, how long have you been training and eating clean for?


----------



## drew84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Training and eating clean can work wonders for most people, how long have you been training and eating clean for?


Tring has been blob on for a month as has the diet just wondering if these will help also. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## drew84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new to this site. I was wondering if anavar could help me. I'm currently training and eating clean and have been for a month solid. I'm overweight which is coming off. Will anavar help me in anyway lose fat and gain muscle quicker.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

drew84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this site. I was wondering if anavar could help me. I'm currently training and eating clean and have been for a month solid. I'm overweight which is coming off. Will anavar help me in anyway lose fat and gain muscle quicker.


no it won't, it takes time to drop bad weight 1 month is not going to cut it unless you have a strict diet that is suitable for you, for example i have a client who in the first 4 weeks dropped 6kg's he has been with me for 12 weeks now and dropped 14kgs and he has never touched any drug not even a fat burner.......dropping significant fat takes time and effort, you cannot circumnavigate this by taking steroids........if you want the lose to be permanent.

when you say you have been strict for a month how much weight have you dropped?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried Guerilla Anavar?.I've used their Test e and it was good but not heard anything about Anavar.


----------



## drew84 (Dec 14, 2014)

drew84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this site. I was wondering if anavar could help me. I'm currently training and eating clean and have been for a month solid. I'm overweight which is coming off. Will anavar help me in anyway lose fat and gain muscle quicker.


----------



## drew84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no it won't, it takes time to drop bad weight 1 month is not going to cut it unless you have a strict diet that is suitable for you, for example i have a client who in the first 4 weeks dropped 6kg's he has been with me for 12 weeks now and dropped 14kgs and he has never touched any drug not even a fat burner.......dropping significant fat takes time and effort, you cannot circumnavigate this by taking steroids........if you want the lose to be permanent.
> 
> when you say you have been strict for a month how much weight have you dropped?


I've dropped 14 pound upto know.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

drew84 said:


> I've dropped 14 pound upto know.


then you are certainly on the right track, that isa good weight loss, my opinion on the use of steroids is the same though


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone used anavex, renvex labs anavar or Infiniti labs anavar?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Best brand = bonavar 2.5mg (hg anavar).


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> no it won't, it takes time to drop bad weight 1 month is not going to cut it unless you have a strict diet that is suitable for you, for example i have a client who in the first 4 weeks dropped 6kg's he has been with me for 12 weeks now and dropped 14kgs and he has never touched any drug not even a fat burner.......dropping significant fat takes time and effort, you cannot circumnavigate this by taking steroids........if you want the lose to be permanent.
> 
> when you say you have been strict for a month how much weight have you dropped?


So so true.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ekseliksis said:


> Best brand = bonavar 2.5mg (hg anavar).


Great when you are a millionaire and can afford to run a decent dose like 50 pills per day. You could even use them as a meal replacement you'll eat so many


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Great when you are a millionaire and can afford to run a decent dose like 50 pills per day. You could even use them as a meal replacement you'll eat so many


at 20mg per day they give the same effect as 100mg UGL.

A cycle cost around 550 pounds...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Ekseliksis said:


> Best brand = bonavar 2.5mg (hg anavar).


yeah best but least available - i don't know anyone that can get pharma var!!!!


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

sitries said:


> yeah best but least available - i don't know anyone that can get pharma var!!!!


There are sources out there. Several to be honest.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

fair enough. not of my guys can touch it. id go pharma all day long if i could with all gear no matter the cost implication. excel pharma anavar seems decent. before that i used to use ROHM


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ekseliksis said:


> at 20mg per day they give the same effect as 100mg UGL.
> 
> A cycle cost around 550 pounds...


You need to find a better ugl var then mate :bounce:


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You need to find a better ugl var then mate :bounce:


I have 0 need for var. I can get better results with injectables


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

russellbrown181 said:


> Hi, where can I get anavar from?


Lol no point asking here


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Is Dhacks still gtg?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

russellbrown181 said:


> Hi, where can I get anavar from?


if you put a message like this you will get a lot of responses from scammers


----------



## darrenx (Sep 19, 2014)

dhacks is good, used it last cycle and put on a good bit of strength too


----------



## Starfish1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok very new to this thread and never purchased Anavar before, although very knowledgable on scams and aware of genuine pharmaceutical business. I have had 2 lots of anavar now and non of which I believe is the real deal. The first lot never did a thing and this second by a company called genesis just appears to be fake for eg the printed label is so poor it appears to of come from a school playground and when counting the amount of tablets in the pot 100 tabs I actually found 112. Which as far as I know any reputable pharmacy would not do this. Can anyone give me a heads up on this? I am seriously considering a trip abroad to purchase GH and anavar. Where would be my best port of call and how would I go about this? I have attached a picture of the anavar

View attachment 164020


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

D-Hacks Still G2G, heard loads of storys they have stopped all together ?? any one shed any light on this? considering trying AS labs Vars, anyone had any these ?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Everyone i know who have tried Baltic Anavar have done half their usual dose and got better results.

Seems 100mg is really not necessary.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Rob Hunter said:


> D-Hacks Still G2G, heard loads of storys they have stopped all together ?? any one shed any light on this? considering trying AS labs Vars, anyone had any these ?


AS var defo has winny in it, sore and crunchy joints aftre 2 weeks. Used it before, won't be using again.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

steeley said:


> Everyone i know who have tried Baltic Anavar have done half their usual dose and got better results.
> 
> Seems 100mg is really not necessary.


50 mg of pharma grade or good var is better then 100 mg of ugl var.

Going to run 50 mg of unigen var for 8 weeks. Will let you know how I got on afterwards.


----------



## alexa89 (May 20, 2015)

is it good bonovar 2.5 for a woman?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ROHM Var is very good. I only took 50mg/day and the results were great.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> AS var defo has winny in it, sore and crunchy joints aftre 2 weeks. Used it before, won't be using again.


Im on my second cycle of As Labs Var, no winny symptoms at all!! id say its decent Var


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

SkinnyJ said:


> Is Dhacks still gtg?


Yes mate


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

how is the alpha pharma anavar?


----------



## telmk (Apr 19, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> ROHM Var is very good. I only took 50mg/day and the results were great.


Its strange how people have different experiences - As mentioned on another thread i tried Rohm at 100mg albeit only for a week and didn't think it was up to much. Switched to Gentech and had much better results.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

telmk said:


> Its strange how people have different experiences - As mentioned on another thread i tried Rohm at 100mg albeit only for a week and didn't think it was up to much. Switched to Gentech and had much better results.


Maybe because var takes 2-3 weeks to kick in, you felt the gentech cos you were already loaded with rohm....


----------



## telmk (Apr 19, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> Maybe because var takes 2-3 weeks to kick in, you felt the gentech cos you were already loaded with rohm....


I did wonder whether that might be the explanation but I kept reading about people saying that they felt the effect of Var within a few days. Live and learn eh


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just started some Baltic Pharma 50mg x40 Var to add to my Jelfa omnadren Sust 250mg at 500mg a week cycle-heard good things about Baltic so will post back with my thoughts in a couple of weeks  will be taking it at 100mg split 12 hours apart with first dose 30 mins pre-workout-I train first thing in the mornings.

Cheers Daz B


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

telmk said:


> Its strange how people have different experiences - As mentioned on another thread i tried Rohm at 100mg albeit only for a week and didn't think it was up to much. Switched to Gentech and had much better results.





seandog69 said:


> Maybe because var takes 2-3 weeks to kick in, you felt the gentech cos you were already loaded with rohm....


Absolutely agree with this, Var would usually take 2-3 weeks to show effect.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> Absolutely agree with this, Var would usually take 2-3 weeks to show effect.


If this is the case, would a 4 week finisher of 100mg var e/d be a waste of time?

Ive been on 600mg test for the last 12 weeks, just bought some hacks var and was going to finish up the last 4 weeks of my cycle on 100mg var (on top of the test). So is this a waste of time?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Akita said:


> If this is the case, would a 4 week finisher of 100mg var e/d be a waste of time?
> 
> Ive been on 600mg test for the last 12 weeks, just bought some hacks var and was going to finish up the last 4 weeks of my cycle on 100mg var (on top of the test). So is this a waste of time?


IMO yes, you really want 6-8 weeks as a minimum.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> IMO yes, you really want 6-8 weeks as a minimum.


Right then... might need to extend my cycle


----------



## MetGains (May 31, 2015)

How was the AS var experience mate ?

Dosage / side effects / results ?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

How do people rate Apollo anavar?

Looking to run 75mg for 8 weeks from my source.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

MetGains said:


> How was the AS var experience mate ?
> 
> Dosage / side effects / results ?


ive Ran AS Vars, 75mg, decent pumps. i didnt notice to much in strength though.


----------



## denis-opc (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone heard of Scirroxx anavar ? Just finished it about 7-8 weeks but didn't see almost anything.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

denis-opc said:


> Anyone heard of Scirroxx anavar ? Just finished it about 7-8 weeks but didn't see almost anything.


depends on if its legit or not mate


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How do people rate Apollo anavar?
> 
> Looking to run 75mg for 8 weeks from my source.


wife runs it with great effect,,,


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Apollo was the last var i've used and it was good to go.

Friends are now using Med Tech Var with good results.


----------



## Nix79 (Jun 22, 2015)

Anybody help me with some info on Cambridge anavars, black in colour?

Reading a lot of mixed reviews!


----------

